# Looks like Grand Mayan NV check in problems maybe starting again



## mlsmn (Jan 28, 2008)

Just got back from great week at GM NV.

We met a couple who came in weekend of Jan 19 to Grand Mayan on RCI exchange. They were told no rooms available and put in Sea Garden .

We also spoke to 2 different couples who were given room different rooms and when they walked into room found them occupied.
-very poor management

All 3 couples complained about repeated attempts to speak to management and were ignored. 

All were furious and were calling RCI today Monday Jan 28.


----------



## Larry (Jan 28, 2008)

mlsmn said:


> Just got back from great week at GM NV.
> 
> We met a couple who came in weekend of Jan 19 to Grand Mayan on RCI exchange. They were told no rooms available and put in Sea Garden .
> 
> ...



Wow that would be totally unacceptable. We just got back from the Grand Mayan Acapulco and had no problems. Had a great time but if they would have tried to put us into the Sea Gardens I would have gone ballistic and probably would be still be in Acapulco but in a really bad timeshare also known as a Mexican jail.


----------



## Mydogs2big (Jan 28, 2008)

My neighbor also went to the Mayan Palace in Nuevo Vallarta last year on an RCI trade in and ended up in the Sea Gardens.  He was disappointed.  It wasn't that he didn't like the Sea Gardens, but he was excited about the Mayan Palace and felt he was ripped off.  

I would probably make an issue about it at the beginning before making the trade to be sure my room would be in a Mayan Palace.  For some reason the people at Groupo Mayan seem to feel that they are all the same (which they are not).  I own there so I'm glad this never happens to owners, my neighbor is now an owner also, but I would be very upset to have planned my vacation and traded in my place to get what I had not agreed to.

I hope this problem gets worked out, or at the very least, people should be told that it is possible that they will have to stay in their less desirable rooms at the Sea Garden.  This also goes for trading into the Grand Mayan and then receiving the Mayan Palace.  It is not the same!


----------



## stugy (Jan 28, 2008)

We are scheduled for the Grand Mayan for 2 weeks starting Feb 21st.  Since we will already be in PV I plan on arriving early and if they try to switch us I will call RCI immediately at their Mexican number.  .  If one can only go once every 5 years, we will probably not get back there again.  It's appalling that any timeshare would do this to traders.  Besides, we used a good trader to get our one week a 2 bedroom unit.  I would not be happy to be in any of their other properties.   I hope RCI starts taking a stand about this IF they value their members.   
Pat


----------



## hibbeln (Jan 30, 2008)

I've read of this happening on the TripAdvisor boards.  Makes me sweat because we have a 2 bedroom for EASTER WEEK this year.....boy, if they're not full then, I don't know when they will be.  I think I will take the RCI number along.   We are meeting family there that have rented at the Grand Mayan, so if we ended up in a different resort.......grrrrrrr!

Another thing about that is that the Mayan Palace and Sea Garden do not get to use the Grand Mayan pools and other facilities.  And we're going specifically for that big Grand Mayan pool!


----------



## stugy (Jan 31, 2008)

I decided to contact RCI today to alert them to this problem (like they did not know).  I was told to stand firm at the Grand Mayan if they are trying to move us and have them call RCI at their toll free number and request check-in problems.  She said this is not to happen and yes, I can make a scene!!! So hope this helps anyone else who faces these issues when checking in
Pat


----------



## hibbeln (Feb 1, 2008)

Thank you, Pat!  I will take along the RCI toll free number as we go to check-in.  I will tell my husband to be prepared to make a scene.


----------



## stugy (Feb 1, 2008)

Debi
I think she meant the toll free number that Mayan would use, but take it along anyway.
Have fun
Pat


----------



## hibbeln (Feb 3, 2008)

Ah, got it now!  Thanks for pointing it out!  I will take along our toll free number also and call one RCI number while they call another.


----------



## anteween (Feb 3, 2008)

Larry said:


> Wow that would be totally unacceptable. We just got back from the Grand Mayan Acapulco and had no problems. Had a great time but if they would have tried to put us into the Sea Gardens I would have gone ballistic and probably would be still be in Acapulco but in a really bad timeshare also known as a Mexican jail.




Has anyone heard of this happening in Acapulco?  I just was checking on this resort hoping to trade with SFX for October. 

How did you enjoy Acapulco?


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 4, 2008)

anteween said:


> Has anyone heard of this happening in Acapulco?  I just was checking on this resort hoping to trade with SFX for October.
> 
> How did you enjoy Acapulco?



I have never heard of any problems with exchanges to the Grand Mayans with SFX. I have exchanged into the Grand Mayans in Nuevo Valllarta and Riviera Maya through SFX with no problems. In fact I got terrific unit locations both times.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 4, 2008)

hibbeln said:


> I've read of this happening on the TripAdvisor boards.  Makes me sweat because we have a 2 bedroom for EASTER WEEK this year.....boy, if they're not full then, I don't know when they will be.  I think I will take the RCI number along.   We are meeting family there that have rented at the Grand Mayan, so if we ended up in a different resort.......grrrrrrr!
> 
> Another thing about that is that the Mayan Palace and Sea Garden do not get to use the Grand Mayan pools and other facilities.  And we're going specifically for that big Grand Mayan pool!



Good luck. It will be very crowded with 95% of the clientèle being Mexican families. They tend to pack the units with several people.

We stayed at the Grand Mayan - Nuevo Vallarta for Easter Week ( La Semana Santa ) and the week after in 2006. We were able to get Ocean View in the middle building on the top floor. We exchanged through SFX.

You can avoid all "1 in 4" or "1 in 5" restrictions etc. by not exchanging through RCI.


----------



## hibbeln (Feb 4, 2008)

Man, now I'm sweating.  It's an RCI exchange.  We have no problems with the 1in4 rules since we've never been to Mexico before.  I know it's going to be PACKED since it's Easter.


----------



## hibbeln (Feb 4, 2008)

AND.....check-in is listed as 5 p.m. and our flight doesn't ARRIVE until 6:38 p.m.  Any ideas?


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 4, 2008)

John: You're lucky as we just stayed at Grand Mayan/Los Cabos via SFX and our unit was the furthest from the ocean, bottom floor, patio/dipping pool in view of everyone walking by --  and when we asked for a change they declared they were 'overbooked'.


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 4, 2008)

debi: We had similar flight arrival problems in Puerto Vallarta a few years back; got there and got a stripped down 2 BR with no pictures on any wall and one towel in bathroom and overlooking the parking lot.  We had no luck that night, but in the morning the front desk gave us an oceanview one bedroom which was fine with us as we were just 2 people.  Be firm but polite!


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 4, 2008)

hibbeln said:


> Man, now I'm sweating.  It's an RCI exchange.  We have no problems with the 1in4 rules since we've never been to Mexico before.  I know it's going to be PACKED since it's Easter.



I just wanted you to be aware that Easter week is the biggest week in Mexico for the Mexican families to vacation. It used to be only the one week prior to Easter but now it includes the week after for many families. I am not implying that is bad. In fact we enjoy it because I am fluent in Spanish and my wife is Mexican. However it can be overwhelming if you aren't used to it. Occupancy rules go out the window during that time. Service suffers due to the overcrowding and the fact that many of the people are quite rude.

Make sure you go to Puerto Vallarta and walk along the Malecón. The locals make a lot of awesome sand sculptures. Some of them are very elaborate.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 4, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> John: You're lucky as we just stayed at Grand Mayan/Los Cabos via SFX and our unit was the furthest from the ocean, bottom floor, patio/dipping pool in view of everyone walking by --  and when we asked for a change they declared they were 'overbooked'.



It helps tremendously that I speak Spanish fluently and my wife is Mexican. That is a big advantage in Mexico and many parts of the US as well. We got a prime unit location in Las Vegas last May at an overbooked t/s resort ( Wyndham Grand Desert ) because the person checking us in was Mexican. He moved people around to get us the unit we wanted.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 4, 2008)

hibbeln said:


> AND.....check-in is listed as 5 p.m. and our flight doesn't ARRIVE until 6:38 p.m.  Any ideas?



There is really noithing you can do about it except hope for the best. Just about everybody will have already checked in. By the way, I assume you are talking about the Grand Mayan - Nuevo Vallarta.


----------



## Larry (Feb 4, 2008)

anteween said:


> Has anyone heard of this happening in Acapulco?  I just was checking on this resort hoping to trade with SFX for October.
> 
> How did you enjoy Acapulco?



This was our second trip to ACA. First time we stayed at the Mayan Palace and had a great time but the Mayan Palace rooms were very old and needed updating so I told my wife that next time we are staying at the Grand. The Mayan Palace Grand was fantastic. We had a 1BR and checked in at 1:00 PM. I requested a high floor with a view and the best they could do was 5th floor golf view and said we could check in right away or wait till between 4:00-5:00 PM and take our chances for a better view. Knowing owners get ocean view ( we spoke to a couple of long time owners and they didn't even get ocean view) so accepted the immediate check in and thought the view was fine. 

I really wanted to make sure we got something away from Mondo disco and low floor units with view of parking lot and related traffic noise. We were very satisfied with the 1BR we got and the resort is awesome with pefect weather for the entire week we were there. 

Had a great time !!!!!


----------



## hibbeln (Feb 10, 2008)

Awwwww, phooey.  Now I wish I had booked flights that got there earlier.  Drat!   
Yes, we're booked at the Grand Mayan, NV.  And family have rented a place and will be there too, so it's essentially we not get sent over to the MP.  *I wonder if I can call in before I leave Detroit and "check-in" by phone, or via the internet earlier in the day?  Anyone know if this is possible?*I'm not particularly looking for the greatest oceanview room (I know as an exchanger that won't happen) but I sure don't want them trying to slide me over to the Mayan Palace.  We arrive on a Friday (Good Friday) so if we get a not-so-great room, I might push hard on Saturday and Sunday as folks check out to get moved to something nicer.
Guess I better brush up on that high school Spanish!


----------



## janapur (Feb 10, 2008)

John Cummings said:


> I just wanted you to be aware that Easter week is the biggest week in Mexico for the Mexican families to vacation. It used to be only the one week prior to Easter but now it includes the week after for many families. I am not implying that is bad. In fact we enjoy it because I am fluent in Spanish and my wife is Mexican. However it can be overwhelming if you aren't used to it. Occupancy rules go out the window during that time. Service suffers due to the overcrowding and the fact that many of the people are quite rude.
> 
> Make sure you go to Puerto Vallarta and walk along the Malecón. The locals make a lot of awesome sand sculptures. Some of them are very elaborate.



I would agree. We were in Ixtapa during their November 21st holiday, a holiday of which I was never aware. It was so different from the many other times we've been to Ixtapa. We sure did get to practice our Spanish and yes the pools and units were beyond full. There must have been at least six kids in the 1BR unit above us. It wasn't a bad experience, just different.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 11, 2008)

janapur said:


> I would agree. We were in Ixtapa during their November 21st holiday, a holiday of which I was never aware. It was so different from the many other times we've been to Ixtapa. We sure did get to practice our Spanish and yes the pools and units were beyond full. There must have been at least six kids in the 1BR unit above us. It wasn't a bad experience, just different.



That is "El Dia de La Revolución" which is a relatively minor holiday compared to "La Semana Santa".


----------



## Monica (Feb 11, 2008)

hibbeln said:


> Awwwww, phooey.  Now I wish I had booked flights that got there earlier.  Drat!
> Yes, we're booked at the Grand Mayan, NV.  And family have rented a place and will be there too, so it's essentially we not get sent over to the MP.  *I wonder if I can call in before I leave Detroit and "check-in" by phone, or via the internet earlier in the day?  Anyone know if this is possible?*I'm not particularly looking for the greatest oceanview room (I know as an exchanger that won't happen) but I sure don't want them trying to slide me over to the Mayan Palace.  We arrive on a Friday (Good Friday) so if we get a not-so-great room, I might push hard on Saturday and Sunday as folks check out to get moved to something nicer.
> Guess I better brush up on that high school Spanish!



No, you can't check in over the phone or the internet.  And as for being able to move, don't count on it.  Their holiday is 2 weeks long and many go for the entire 2 weeks.  If you've never been over Semana Santa, you have no idea how full it will be.  And as John said, maximum occupany will be out the window.  I've seen 15 in 1 room at this time!  So your Friday check-in will be the start of their 2nd holiday week.  I would call before, like on Thursday, and speak to reservations at the resort in a kind and polite way.  But if you are exchanging and not an owner, you'll go to the back of the priority list.  That's just the way it is.  The majority of the owners have paid mucho dollars for these 2 weeks.  Just relax and enjoy it.  The pools and beaches are fantastic.


----------



## Ellis2ca (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Grand Mayan check in problems*



Monica said:


> But if you are exchanging and not an owner, you'll go to the back of the priority list.  That's just the way it is.  The majority of the owners have paid mucho dollars for these 2 weeks.



I just want to point out that as an owner at some other resort, we also paid mucho dollars for our weeks, wherever they are... 

And when we give up OUR week in exchange for YOUR week for which you paid mucho dollars for, we are expecting that YOUR resort will treat us as well at YOUR resort as OUR resort treats you at our place... 

So given that "that's just the way it is" at Grand Mayan and also at Mayan Palace, those are not the rules of the game by which I like to play Timeshare Trader... And since "that's just the way it is" we might expect to be downgraded to something less than what we traded for because they have overbooked the resort and they give preference to members who actually use their week instead of exchangers who use the member's week, I just want to state (so that you can tell them) that I FOR ONE AM NOT A PROSPECT for ever RENTING or EXCHANGING into the Grand Mayans, or Mayan Palaces either.   

That means that when they tell you that you at the sales talk that you can RENT YOUR UNIT and make a profit, you might remember that DEMAND is already down by at least this one prospect, and maybe others who are aware and have been aware of this fact of life of trading into the Mayan Palaces.  

And that also means I am not a prospect for BUYING your timeshare someday, in case you ever decide you would like to SELL it, which also means you will probably sell for less than it cost you, ie, it will be hard to sell at the price you bought because we all know we can't rent it or sell it easily.

It is sad that such great properties are managed in this way... they actually give the entire timeshare industry a black eye.  Fortunately, some of us know there are some places that are run differently, with equal respect for owners and exchangers.  - Ellis


----------



## hibbeln (Feb 12, 2008)

I totally agree with you, Ellis.  When I exchange, I totally understand that I won't be given the oceanview room on the top floor, and I don't mind that at all. What I DO mind is the thought that I will be moved to a totally different resort.  Bait & Switch.  I exchanged a Hawaii week (with maintenance fees of $927 a year) for this week in Puerto Vallarta.  I wouldn't have accepted the Mayan Palace as an exchange, so if they try to switch us into that, I will raise all holy heck.

I will absolutely call the day before, as suggested, and speak with reservations (ever so politely).

What really irks me, is that even if we arrive and all goes well and we get the most incredible penthouse available, still the months before our trip have already been marred by wondering and worrying about problems at check-in.  Grrrrrrr.  Kind of takes the bloom off the rose of a fun exchange.


----------



## Mydogs2big (Feb 26, 2008)

Ellis and Debi,

I understand how you feel.  However the exchange weeks are different than the owner weeks.  We can rent or trade our owner weeks ourselves, in which case the renter or trader will get our owner weeks, or we can deposit our weeks through Groupo Mayan.  They then decide which weeks to give to the various RCI, SFX, etc.

These are not fixed rooms or weeks.  Owners using their weeks, should be given priority.  Groupo Mayan is not different than any other resort that allows special privileges for their owners.

Even in the various mini-systems there are perks to booking your home resort.  And yes, it is fair.  I can understand being upset about not getting the resort you request, but to get the best rooms over owners using their resort...

Besides, even after the owners weeks are all booked up, there are rooms still available for the various trading companys.  Do you think that is fair?

It's a nice resort.  People want to go.  I'm sure that anyone trading in will still love their stay.  I hope that the special benefits given to owners use, or the people they contract to sell the timeshares, do not scare you away from even trying them.

IF THEY TRY TO CHANGE RESORTS ON YOU---DON'T BACK DOWN, YOU WILL GET YOUR ROOM, BUT MAKE A SCENE IF YOU HAVE TO--THE STAFF HAS ALWAYS MADE THINGS RIGHT FOR US EVEN BEFORE WE WERE OWNERS.

Perhaps they do overbook from time to time, or RCI promises a kitchen when it was really a hotel room and someone is going to have to adjust.  Let them know it won't be you and I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## herindoors911 (Feb 26, 2008)

Grand Mayan, Cabo, has been locked out due to union action since last Saturday.   

*Hopefully, the negotiations are reaching settlement today*.

*SFX and TPI are aware of this problem, and will contact you if they can't get you into the resort.*

Anyone else travelling to this resort in the next few days, I would suggest you contact your exchange company and remain up to date with progress of the strike action.

Apparently, it was pretty nasty for a few days.


----------



## herindoors911 (Feb 27, 2008)

Strike seems to be over.   Resort returning to normal, expecting a Friday opening.


----------



## pittle (Feb 27, 2008)

hibblen - you say you rented your week.  Then in another post you said something about the 1-in-4 rule, so did you rent from RCI as an extra vacation?  If so, who knows.

If you rented it directly from an owner, you should have a guest letter to take with you at check-in and should be treated just like any other owner.  As a Grand Mayan owner, if I were using my week and they tried to put me in the MP, I would have a fit.  Now I also own at the MP and go to those quite regularly, but when I use my GM weeks, I expect that either we or our guests (whether family, friends, or renters) would stay in a Grand.  

I know this does not help, but just thought that I would jump in.  My experience has been that unit assignments are generally made the day before your arrival.  When we check in, the unit number is already on the card with our name on it.


----------



## hibbeln (Feb 28, 2008)

pittle said:


> My experience has been that unit assignments are generally made the day before your arrival.  When we check in, the unit number is already on the card with our name on it.




Thanks for that insight.  I will call the day before we arrive!

We *exchanged* in (trading a Hawaii week, no less).
My brother-in-law and his wife *rented* a week off the internet....not sure if it was from an owner or an agency or the resort.

I think I will call the day in advance under the pretense of asking to put the two of us as close together as possible *in the Grand Mayan.*


----------



## pittle (Feb 28, 2008)

That is a good idea.  I have always found them very accomodating to our family and putting us close together.


----------



## Mydogs2big (Feb 28, 2008)

Deleted For Not Paying Attention- Oops!!


----------



## hibbeln (Feb 28, 2008)

You got me all excited!  I thought "Mayan Ruins"!?!?!  Near P.V.?!  Really!?!  WOW!  Then as I read on I realized you were talking about the other side of Mexico...........


----------



## Monica (Feb 29, 2008)

Ellis2ca said:


> I just want to point out that as an owner at some other resort, we also paid mucho dollars for our weeks, wherever they are...
> 
> And when we give up OUR week in exchange for YOUR week for which you paid mucho dollars for, we are expecting that YOUR resort will treat us as well at YOUR resort as OUR resort treats you at our place...
> 
> ...



I'm sorry I've upset some of you.  That wasn't the intent.  The intent was to tell you that Holy Weeks are PACKED and don't get your hopes too high for ocean-view, even if you did trade a t/s that you spent a lot of $ on.  It's just that crowded.  Don't get angry if you don't get the room location you want if you're exchanging.

But if you're confirmed for a GM unit using your exchange, you absolutely should make a stink if they try moving you to another resort.


----------



## Conan (Mar 12, 2008)

*I'm a GM NV now - - no problems with RCI*

No problems at checkin - - we got our 2-BR on a high (8th) floor as requested (or maybe it was simply their choice for us).  Back view of course as RCI exchanges we expected that.  The view is landscape and mountains (and a good bit of parking garage).  Stunning room, of course.  And surprisingly no pressure to take the tour - - one invite when we got our armbands and we've been left alone since.

So I can't complain.  Also, the restaurant food we've had so far at the resort is far better than we got at GM Acapulco a few years ago.


----------



## hibbeln (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you for the good news!
Did you request in advance to getting there for a high floor, or request once you got there?


----------



## Conan (Mar 13, 2008)

I phoned Mexico from the US the day before we left, having read this thread and to ask about room assignments.  The person on the phone confirmed they had my name and were expecting me, but said they don't do room assignments until arrival.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm thinking of booking a Grand Mayan unit via RCI.  I don't have anything on deposit with SFX, so SFX isn't an option.

Do all of the Grand Mayans have this problem with trying to move exchangers to a lesser resort, or is it only a problem at some of the Grand Mayans?  Also, has anyone had a problem with RCI changing their reservation, or does the problem only originate with the Grand Mayans themselves?  (I seem to recall someone having a problem with *RCI *downgrading their reservation for a Mexican resort.) 

I had been thinking of attempting to book a peak March week, even Easter if available, but the comments here make me think I might be better off (less crowded facilities and less chance of being bumped) if I booked a different time. What about January to mid-March (prior to Holy Week)?  Any ideas how crowded it will be at that time?


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 13, 2008)

JudyS said:


> I'm thinking of booking a Grand Mayan unit via RCI.  I don't have anything on deposit with SFX, so SFX isn't an option.
> 
> Do all of the Grand Mayans have this problem with trying to move exchangers to a lesser resort, or is it only a problem at some of the Grand Mayans?  Also, has anyone had a problem with RCI changing their reservation, or does the problem only originate with the Grand Mayans themselves?  (I seem to recall someone having a problem with *RCI *downgrading their reservation for a Mexican resort.)
> 
> I had been thinking of attempting to book a peak March week, even Easter if available, but the comments here make me think I might be better off (less crowded facilities and less chance of being bumped) if I booked a different time. What about January to mid-March (prior to Holy Week)?  Any ideas how crowded it will be at that time?



Easter week is unique in that it is the busiest time of the year for the local Mexican tourists. It used to be just the week before Easter but now the week after Easter is almost as busy as many of the Mexican kids get 2 weeks off from school now. They often have as many as 10 people in a 1 BR unit.


----------



## hibbeln (Mar 13, 2008)

We're going the super busiest week (Easter week) so I will let you know how it goes and how crowded it is once we get back!

Also, if you're going to be flying out of Detroit Metro, book your tickets as soon as you have your reservation.  We got this exchange confirmed through RCI last July.  I started looking at flights then, and they were around $550 for a non-stop on Northwest.  They started going up $50-75 every week.  My husband wanted to pay the credit card from the Hawaii July vacation before booking the tickets.  By the time we booked in mid-August, all the Northwest non-stops were booked on the way there (we have to stop in Minneapolis) but we were still able to get a non-stop on the way home.  The price had climbed and I was able to get 3 tickets for $775 and the 4th ticket I had to pay $805.  Ouch!  3 weeks later (then September) a friend looked and there were no more non-stops on Northwest out of Detroit available.  So if you're looking at the Easter time, book early to lock in good non-stop flights at cheaper rates.


----------



## stugy (Mar 16, 2008)

We just returned from Puerto vallarta including the Grand Mayan.  First off, they were very accomodating.  Our first week we were in a 1 bedroom.  We had golf course view on the 5th floor.  It was fine.  Our second week we had a 2 bedroom and we requested oceanview because friends were joining us and we were all celebrating our 40th anniversary.  They gave us a 3rd floor unit oceanview which was very nice of them.  But I fail to see why everyone thinks this resort is so wonderful.  The furniture looks like it came from Ikea, the plunge pool on the balcony is about 2 feet deep and you can barely see the ocean in an oceanview.  While we enjoyed the lazy river, it was not enough of a thrill to want to come every year.  Everything is overpriced  including restaurants.  We paid $25 to have 2 loads of laundry done; should have made the trip over to Paradise Village Mall.  We met and spoke with 2 different owners neither of whom were very happy.  High maintenance fees and difficulty scheduling their weeks were the basic complaints.  One couple said they asked the salesman to buy back their week this year and they were told that Mayan Grupo would take it back if they paid them $12,000!!!!  The other owner told me that when he went for an "update", they were selling new to be built villas for $269,000 for 4 weeks.   You can buy a condo in PV for that price and have it all year and rent it.
We spent other weeks at LindoMar and Sheraton and there is nothing at the Grand Mayan that compares with watching whales from your balcony.  And we saw more whales this year than any other year.  So I would not want to go back to the Grand Mayan.  also you are a $20 taxi ride from PV.  I can see however that families with small and teenage kids might enjoy the lazy river, water slide, etc.    
Pat


----------



## Mydogs2big (Mar 16, 2008)

I agree with you about the price they ask for their timeshares. $269,000 for 4 weeks is too much!!  I think a lot of people who bought, are now very disappointed and may even feel lied to and taken advantage of.   Also, I'm more of an "Old World" admirer than the new style art and furniture that you spoke of.

We also really didn't appreciate PV.  We found the town to be nothing special.  It didn't really offer much, we would have preferred Hawaii.

However, we had our grandkids with us and we were at Nuevo Vallarta's location.  Between the huge, beautiful pool with the waves, slide, park, train, etc. and the golf course on site.  Well, short of a Disney Resort or equivalent, we couldn't beat the place to take our grandkids!

If we go as adults, we will go to one of their other locations.


----------



## Rick H (Mar 22, 2008)

*Grand Mayan - Nuevo Vallarta*

My wife and I, her sister and another couple stayed at the GM in NV during President's Week last month.  The other couple and us both own 2 bedroom units during alternate years, which is really convenient for us.
When we checked in, I requested an ocean view room, stating that we have never had one in all the years we have owned our Grand Mayan unit.  They naturally said they were sorry, that there we no ocean view units available (surprise, surprise!).  So they put us on the ninth floor of the newest GM building overlooking what they called the "marina", which looked more like a landfill.  So I stormed down to the front desk and told them loudly that it was unacceptable.  Their only solution was to split us up, putting my wife, her sister and I in an ocean view unit (master bedroom and living room/kitchen) and our friends in a studio unit way down the hall on the rear side.  After the first night, we realized this was not going to work since we could not socialize with our friends without someone having to leave there temporary "home".  Eventually, we settled for a room overlooking the golf course, which we were actually pleased with.
During my complaining, I spoke with a young man named Cesar, who was hired by Mayan Resorts to specifically ensure that only Grand Mayan owners, not exchangers, were allowed to check into ocean view suites.  They told me that I would need to reserve my unit sooner to ensure an ocean view unit, which is b.s. because I reserved on line as soon as I was able.
Moral of story:  If you have problems checking in at GM in NV, don't waste time arguing with the checkin people.  Ask for Cesar.  Another tip, to get their immediate attention, tell them you're going to cancel the "owner's update".  That also gets them hopping!


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 23, 2008)

Rick H said:


> My wife and I, her sister and another couple stayed at the GM in NV during President's Week last month.  The other couple and us both own 2 bedroom units during alternate years, which is really convenient for us.
> When we checked in, I requested an ocean view room, stating that we have never had one in all the years we have owned our Grand Mayan unit.  They naturally said they were sorry, that there we no ocean view units available (surprise, surprise!).  So they put us on the ninth floor of the newest GM building overlooking what they called the "marina", which looked more like a landfill.  So I stormed down to the front desk and told them loudly that it was unacceptable.  Their only solution was to split us up, putting my wife, her sister and I in an ocean view unit (master bedroom and living room/kitchen) and our friends in a studio unit way down the hall on the rear side.  After the first night, we realized this was not going to work since we could not socialize with our friends without someone having to leave there temporary "home".  Eventually, we settled for a room overlooking the golf course, which we were actually pleased with.
> During my complaining, I spoke with a young man named Cesar, who was hired by Mayan Resorts to specifically ensure that only Grand Mayan owners, not exchangers, were allowed to check into ocean view suites.  They told me that I would need to reserve my unit sooner to ensure an ocean view unit, which is b.s. because I reserved on line as soon as I was able.
> Moral of story:  If you have problems checking in at GM in NV, don't waste time arguing with the checkin people.  Ask for Cesar.  Another tip, to get their immediate attention, tell them you're going to cancel the "owner's update".  That also gets them hopping!



I guess that Cesar wasn't there or was sleeping when we checked in as we got an ocean view unit on the top floor in the middle building. We were on a 2 week back to back exchange at the Grand Mayan - Nuevo Vallarta at the busiest time of the year.


----------



## Elli (Mar 23, 2008)

John Cummings said:


> I guess that Cesar wasn't there or was sleeping when we checked in as we got an ocean view unit on the top floor in the middle building. We were on a 2 week back to back exchange at the Grand Mayan - Nuevo Vallarta at the busiest time of the year.


John, we have an SFX exchange for March 2009.  Which unit # did you have, and does the unit # indicate the bldg. # as well?  Thanks.

Elli


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 24, 2008)

Elli said:


> John, we have an SFX exchange for March 2009.  Which unit # did you have, and does the unit # indicate the bldg. # as well?  Thanks.
> 
> Elli



I can't remember the unit number as it was almost 2 years ago. All I remember is that it was an ocean view 1 BR unit on the 9th floor ( top floor ) in the middle of the 2nd building which was the middle building as there were 3 buildings at that time. We were there the week before Easter and the week after.


----------



## Conan (Mar 24, 2008)

Unit 3860 is in building 3 (third of four, if you're looking from the water and reading left to right), 8th floor, and I think all the even numbers have the golf course, not ocean, view.


----------



## Elli (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks, John and rklein001.


----------



## hibbeln (Mar 28, 2008)

The first number means the building.  The second number means the floor.  Even rooms face "the back" which can mean the golf course, the parking deck, or (in our case) the construction site.

We were in Building 3 on the 3rd floor and the construction started at 5:30 a.m.!   We ended up turning the fan in the room on "high" (that's the ventilation fan, not the overhead fan) and that made enough white noise to drown it out and let us sleep.

So after getting myself all worked up, we had absolutely no problems at check-in.  I have to say the check-in folks (as was everyone there) were completely BEYOND nice.  Really great folks....from the housekeepers and groundskeepers right up to the front desk folks.  Top notch staff!


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 6, 2008)

I have always heard Easter Week is very busy and packed.  So, how does that explain poor trading power with RCI when you have an Easter Week deposited?


----------



## John Cummings (Apr 7, 2008)

muranojo said:


> I have always heard Easter Week is very busy and packed.  So, how does that explain poor trading power with RCI when you have an Easter Week deposited?



That is probably because the vast majority of the people visiting during Easter week are Mexican owners or exchangers that do not trade through RCI.


----------

